
DSLR cameras should become iPhone docks - taylorbuley
http://ilyabirman.net/meanwhile/2012/02/07/1/
======
anigbrowl
_Unfortunately, DSLRs are painfully outdated. With them you can’t tweet or
email photos, you can’t crop or adjust them and you can’t organize your
library. And to get your photos anywhere, you’ll need a cord or a compatible
card reader. This is ridiculous given that it’s 2012._

I don't want to have my phone in my camera - I certainly don't want phone
calls interrupting my pictures. Actually, yes I can do quite a bit of editing
from my DSLR and it's not even a top-of-the-line model. I don't mind
transferring my photos over USB and storing them on cards, but if I _was_ in a
big hurry I would get a wi-fi enabled SD card or battery pack to offload my
pictures/video automatically I shoot them. These products have already been on
the market for several years.

My DSLR generates files that are about 22mb/shot or ~225mb/min for video. I
really don't want to be trying to send that sort of data over a cellular
connection. And although the idea of a swappable data-processing module such
as a phone is basically a Good Thing, I really don't want to be locked into a
single manufacturer's platform.

